# This is my most recent project. How did I do?



## GeekOutHobbies (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not open videos from unknown sources.


George


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Geek - it is probably highly recommended that you post step-by-step
photos of your projects with a "link to the video" in your posts.
just having a video with no write up is not really the way to go here.
I'm with George.
you have imagination, talent and skill: it would be nice to follow your
projects with photos with the write up.

.

.


----------

